# Why does everyone seem to have a flash bridle?



## AmberThePony (19 November 2016)

Since I have been on social media I follow quite a few horsey pages, what I have noticed is that there is a flash on nearly every horse or pony. I don't like them personally, I think they just hide a horse trying to escape pain from the bit. What really got me the  other day was when someone posted pictures of a 3 or 4 year old that was only just getting used to a bridle, yet it had a flash on already. If the horse has never had a bridle on then how do they know it needs a flash already? I don't know if it is just fashionable at the moment as I am doubtful that all these horses need one.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (19 November 2016)

I would never use one. Rarely use a noseband either. I've recently seen some flashes done up so tight however that the flesh was squeezing out around it. Barbaric IMO.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 November 2016)

I am not a fan of them either neither of my horses have them.


----------



## Red-1 (19 November 2016)

Haven't used one for years. Only use a noseband at all or  competing, and even then it is a loose cavesson.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 November 2016)

I get the loop cut off, or buy tack without in the 1st place.

All cheap end bridles come with them, no idea why. 
Senseless uneducated people then use them as they think its the norm, when questioned, they have no idea why the horse/pony needs to wear a flash..... :rolleyes3:


----------



## WandaMare (19 November 2016)

I have never used one. It can be quite hard to find a bridle without the option of one, so having the loop but they can be found.


----------



## Amirah (19 November 2016)

Loathe them, how can a horse be relaxed if it's tense in the mouth? Used with a single jointed bit they give the poor animal no escape from the joint hitting the roof of the mouth, especially when you consider the 'twenty pounds of pressure in each hand at all times' type of rider. 

I know someone  who uses one because she thinks it looks nice and others for the simple reason that the bridle came with one attached grrr


----------



## Shady (19 November 2016)

I can't stand them, i refused to ride a horse at a dealers who had one on done up so tight it was upsetting to see, we had a bit of an argument over it and i went home!


----------



## FlashyP (19 November 2016)

Isn't the theory that a flash/drop stablises the bit in the horses mouth? I've noticed before that Carl and Charlotte have their young horses in flash nosebands, I've often wondered why, but not seen them talk about it anywhere, I'd be interested in knowing. Their horses never look tense or resistant.


----------



## Cortez (19 November 2016)

It is the fashion of the age, especially for dressage; 25-30 years ago it was the drop noseband. Much like running martingales over here (Ireland), flash nosebands are just automatically put on as standard without much knowledge of what they're actually supposed to be doing. They have their uses, I suppose, but most horses don't need them and those that do should be properly trained or otherwise helped to overcome what is causing the discomfort in their mouths, but since this is usually the rider there doesn't seem to be much hope of this happening.......


----------



## Rollin (19 November 2016)

Another one who has  not used one for years.  Fifteen years ago they seemed the fashion.


----------



## MrsMozart (19 November 2016)

Because it's blinking hard to find a bridle in a tack shop that isn't a flash!

I was looking for a cheap bridle for my new lad a few weeks ago. All bar the most expensive had a flash. I did find a plain caveson at another tack shop eventually.


----------



## Cortez (19 November 2016)

MrsMozart said:



			Because it's blinking hard to find a bridle in a tack shop that isn't a flash!

I was looking for a cheap bridle for my new lad a few weeks ago. All bar the most expensive had a flash. I did find a plain caveson at another tack shop eventually.
		
Click to expand...

It is very simple to just take the flash strap off, and to cut off the loop, or have it removed by a saddler if you like things perfect


----------



## MrsMozart (19 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			It is very simple to just take the flash strap off, and to cut off the loop, or have it removed by a saddler if you like things perfect 

Click to expand...

Very true m'duck 

I admit to being a bit of a witterer(!) and wanted just a flat, neat cavesson without any hassle or having to do things to it (I know, first world problems lol)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 November 2016)

Its all about cranks and flashes these days! Horrible things when used by the vast majority of the equine world who have no idea how or why to use one. 

All of mine are in plain cavesons for showing. I ride work without a noseband at all bar one horse who wears a grackle to help with his breathing.

Just take them off. Simples.


----------



## Rowreach (19 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			It is the fashion of the age, especially for dressage; 25-30 years ago it was the drop noseband. Much like running martingales over here (Ireland), flash nosebands are just automatically put on as standard without much knowledge of what they're actually supposed to be doing. They have their uses, I suppose, but most horses don't need them and those that do should be properly trained or otherwise helped to overcome what is causing the discomfort in their mouths, but since this is usually the rider there doesn't seem to be much hope of this happening.......
		
Click to expand...

Cortez I was amazed last week to be trying a four year old not far from here, and finding he had been started and ridden away (by a showjumper) in a double jointed snaffle, plain noseband and no martingale.  I've never sat on a four year old started by someone else which was so lovely to ride.  I bought him.  The only thing extra I've put on him is a neckstrap  (well you never know).


----------



## Tyssandi (19 November 2016)

AmberThePony said:



			Since I have been on social media I follow quite a few horsey pages, what I have noticed is that there is a flash on nearly every horse or pony. I don't like them personally, I think they just hide a horse trying to escape pain from the bit. What really got me the  other day was when someone posted pictures of a 3 or 4 year old that was only just getting used to a bridle, yet it had a flash on already. If the horse has never had a bridle on then how do they know it needs a flash already? I don't know if it is just fashionable at the moment as I am doubtful that all these horses need one.
		
Click to expand...

Suppose only the against are posting but I love them and have about 5 and just bought a new one

I personally loath the Grackle


----------



## MrsMozart (19 November 2016)

Rowreach said:



			Cortez I was amazed last week to be trying a four year old not far from here, and finding he had been started and ridden away (by a showjumper) in a double jointed snaffle, plain noseband and no martingale.  I've never sat on a four year old started by someone else which was so lovely to ride.  I bought him.  The only thing extra I've put on him is a neckstrap  (well you never know).
		
Click to expand...

Loving this post on so many levels lass


----------



## Rowreach (19 November 2016)

MrsMozart said:



			Very true m'duck 

I admit to being a bit of a witterer(!) and wanted just a flat, neat cavesson without any hassle or having to do things to it (I know, first world problems lol) 

Click to expand...

........ and HOW many tack shops did you have to visit to avoid the hassle Mrs M???


----------



## Rowreach (19 November 2016)

MrsMozart said:



			Loving this post on so many levels lass 

Click to expand...

Thank you.  I am very happy with the rather expensive birthday present I bought myself


----------



## alainax (19 November 2016)

I had to buy a double and remove the extra cheek pieces to get the bridle I wanted without a flash loop. My reasoning was it would come in handy if we move to a double in future lol.


----------



## Cortez (19 November 2016)

alainax said:



			I had to buy a double and remove the extra cheek pieces to get the bridle I wanted without a flash loop. My reasoning was it would come in handy if we move to a double in future lol.
		
Click to expand...

And a FYI - you can turn a snaffle bridle into a double bridle very simply by purchasing a headslip and an extra pair of reins. I don't think I've ever bought a double bridle as such (and I ride in one every day).


----------



## PoppyAnderson (19 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Suppose only the against are posting but I love them and have about 5 and just bought a new one

I personally loath the Grackle
		
Click to expand...

Why do you love them?


----------



## Tyssandi (19 November 2016)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Why do you love them?
		
Click to expand...

Because  I do and have bought flash bridles since the 80's  and for my horses the effect of the flash works simples


----------



## FfionWinnie (19 November 2016)

7 here only one wears a flash, 1 micklem and 1 grackle because they prefer it. Perhaps the horses you are seeing prefer it too?  There is no need to have a flash done up tightly.  No martingales on any of the ones I've had for a while. Two new ones have them on but once I've worked out if they are needed they might go too. I don't like cleaning tack.


----------



## albeg (19 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			Much like running martingales over here (Ireland), flash nosebands are just automatically put on as standard without much knowledge of what they're actually supposed to be doing.
		
Click to expand...

This. Horse opens mouth = needs a flash as this is easier/quicker than fixing the issue.
I got told my horse needed one to keep his mouth shut, and a martingale, he was young, and my first horse so I listened...for a while. Later took both off, realised he didn't need either, but got funny looks.


----------



## AmberThePony (19 November 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			7 here only one wears a flash, 1 micklem and 1 grackle because they prefer it. Perhaps the horses you are seeing prefer it too?  There is no need to have a flash done up tightly.  No martingales on any of the ones I've had for a while. Two new ones have them on but once I've worked out if they are needed they might go too. I don't like cleaning tack.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is I see so many and so I wonder  if every single one prefers a flash which seems quite unlikely! But I see where you are coming from.


----------



## Abi90 (19 November 2016)

My horse genuinely goes better in a flash, even on the flat.

I don't tend to use it for flatwork only jumping as he tends to tank off after a jump and a flash allows me to hold him as he would open his mouth otherwise. But in his jumping sessions he also improves on the flat with it on. 

It's only loose and I can fit 2 fingers under it but it does make a difference. Eventually I hope to not need it .


----------



## Paint Me Proud (19 November 2016)

I wanted to buy a new bridle at Your Horse Live, I had two requirements:- No flash, Not hunter style
You would think I was asking for the impossible, I would say 90% of the bridles there were flash bridles, it was so frustrating. I did eventually find what I wanted but that too had a removable flash attachment, but that's not securely stowed away in the drawer.
I guess I could have bought a flash one and just taken it off but I hate that little bit of leather that is left, I think it looks so untidy.

I think it must just be fashion, no other way to explain the popularity.


----------



## Cortez (19 November 2016)

It is very simple to just take the flash strap off, and to cut off the loop, or have it removed by a saddler if you like things perfect


----------



## ycbm (19 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Suppose only the against are posting but I love them and have about 5 and just bought a new one

I personally loath the Grackle
		
Click to expand...

Why?  'Because I do' is no reason to strap a horse's mouth shut or hate a grackle.

Do you just do it because you like the look, or does it serve a purpose?. And if so, why not a grackle?


----------



## tallyho! (19 November 2016)

There are loads of bridles with no flash. Yes, I also see rows and rows of flash bridles but there's always a good selection in the stores near me and lots online. 

Maybe a flash has a place - the thing is, I think people are not being taught how a plain snaffle works. From what I have seen with my own eyes, they pull back hard, saw at the mouth, hands low and elbows straight. At this angle, of course the joint is going to be poking a hole in the horse's palate. Of course it will open its mouth - you would if there was something poking your palate. So therefore, the flash is needed so bad hands can jab away without the horse being able to do anything about it. Incredibly clever.

Now, if people were taught how a snaffle is actually supposed to work, a flash wouldn't be needed. This bit needs to be used on the corners of the mouth only - to get bend, you raise the hand, not pull back. It's very very simple, but seems that there are no teachers. 

I used a flash many years ago, because no-one told me about the above. I hated the flash, so switched to a pelham. This worked for a while but not good for competition. I'm lucky I found someone who could teach me how to "use" a snaffle properly.


----------



## Tyssandi (19 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			Why?  'Because I do' is no reason to strap a horse's mouth shut or hate a grackle.

Do you just do it because you like the look, or does it serve a purpose?. And if so, why not a grackle?
		
Click to expand...

* Because I do* is every reason to use them as

 1.  I do not have to justify why or explain
 2.  I know the reason why my horse wears one and needs it

  My horse  my choice my reasoning. 

I know this forum too well and I am not going  to divulge any more detail.  


Many nosebands are designed to keep the mouth closed including drop nosebands.  Unless you are totally naive and use it for the wrong reason, I see more incidents with people using the wrong bits or bits being in the wrong hands doing far more damage to a horse than a flash noseband.


Maybe there are so many flash bridles   is because they are popular bridle to purchase, I mean they would hardly put so many flash-bridles on sale if they don't sell now would they!!!!!


----------



## SpringArising (19 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			* Because I do* is every reason to use them as

 1.  I do not have to justify why or explain
 2.  I know the reason why my horse wears one and needs it

  My horse  my choice my reasoning. 

I know this forum too well and I am not going  to divulge any more detail.  


Many nosebands are designed to keep the mouth closed including drop nosebands.  Unless you are totally naive and use it for the wrong reason, I see more incidents with people using the wrong bits or bits being in the wrong hands doing far more damage to a horse than a flash noseband.


Maybe there are so many flash bridles   is because they are popular bridle to purchase, I mean they would hardly put so many flash-bridles on sale if they don't sell now would they!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You're very defensive for someone who's trying to convey how happy they are with a choice they've made.


----------



## william95 (19 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			There are loads of bridles with no flash. Yes, I also see rows and rows of flash bridles but there's always a good selection in the stores near me and lots online. 

Maybe a flash has a place - the thing is, I think people are not being taught how a plain snaffle works. From what I have seen with my own eyes, they pull back hard, saw at the mouth, hands low and elbows straight. At this angle, of course the joint is going to be poking a hole in the horse's palate. Of course it will open its mouth - you would if there was something poking your palate. So therefore, the flash is needed so bad hands can jab away without the horse being able to do anything about it. Incredibly clever.

Now, if people were taught how a snaffle is actually supposed to work, a flash wouldn't be needed. This bit needs to be used on the corners of the mouth only - to get bend, you raise the hand, not pull back. It's very very simple, but seems that there are no teachers. 

I used a flash many years ago, because no-one told me about the above. I hated the flash, so switched to a pelham. This worked for a while but not good for competition. I'm lucky I found someone who could teach me how to "use" a snaffle properly.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this! I have a very quiet horse for sale who is ridden in a simple loose ring snaffle and a plain cavesson. Someone came to see her and the lady was sawing on the reins to try to get her to "work in an outline" so my horse went around in a hollow outline and no rhythm. The rider asked me if I tried her in a flash noseband to help her accept the bit more to which I replied " She doesn't need one. If she's ridden forward from the leg into a still, consistent light contact she'll work in an outline very easily". The rider thought this was how she was riding and had no idea how much her hands were moving!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (19 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			It is very simple to just take the flash strap off, and to cut off the loop, or have it removed by a saddler if you like things perfect 

Click to expand...

I know but I shouldnt need to go to extra effort just to have a nice simple cavesson to use on my horse.


----------



## Tyssandi (19 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			You're very defensive for someone who's trying to convey how happy they are with a choice they've made.
		
Click to expand...

No  not really, just I  do not  feel I have to e explain why I use something  on my horse.   Since  this is a forum and I have  know how these threads can turn round.   You see Op ask the question and I said because I do  and that is  because i do not choose to explain why I do, that should have been the end  of it but to keep asking after   I said I do not want to explain why.  Now if someone was generally interested to see if it would help their horse that is different but judging on the comments here, there would be more comments like

 you should do this
 or do that or
 try this etc. 


 I am not in the market for a new noseband  as I am happy with the one I have and so is my horse and so is my trainer and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Red-1 (19 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			There are loads of bridles with no flash. Yes, I also see rows and rows of flash bridles but there's always a good selection in the stores near me and lots online. 

Maybe a flash has a place - the thing is, I think people are not being taught how a plain snaffle works. From what I have seen with my own eyes, they pull back hard, saw at the mouth, hands low and elbows straight. At this angle, of course the joint is going to be poking a hole in the horse's palate. Of course it will open its mouth - you would if there was something poking your palate. So therefore, the flash is needed so bad hands can jab away without the horse being able to do anything about it. Incredibly clever.

Now, if people were taught how a snaffle is actually supposed to work, a flash wouldn't be needed. This bit needs to be used on the corners of the mouth only - to get bend, you raise the hand, not pull back. It's very very simple, but seems that there are no teachers. 

I used a flash many years ago, because no-one told me about the above. I hated the flash, so switched to a pelham. This worked for a while but not good for competition. I'm lucky I found someone who could teach me how to "use" a snaffle properly.
		
Click to expand...

This is me too, when I improved my understanding and mechanical ability (as in how the mechanics work, not that i ride mechanically) I have found I do not want to use one now. If the horse opens his mouth than I know I am making a hash of it, and I will re-think.

Having said that, if I had a new horse that found it to be of benefit then I would consider using one again, but only after I had tried training, made sure I was being clear etc, and even then it would just be to stabilise the bit rather than pin the mouth shut.


----------



## Firefly9410 (20 November 2016)

I have not found it hard to find a bridle without a flash for one of mine. It can be harder to find one without a crank and I do dislike those. I usually buy hunter bridles for him with the plain flat cavesson noseband as it suits his face. The other one I quite like a flash. She will go happily in a cavesson but when she has her moments will throw up her head and at times cross her jaw too. A martingale and a flash noseband means I keep much better control during her moments. I fasten it loose she can still just about eat hay whilst wearing the flash. The martingale is fairly tight because I see no point in having it so loose the horse can raise her head affecting the contact. I like it so she cannot raise her head beyond the normal position unless she pulls the reins out of my hands. The martingale and flash means I can send her forward into a steady light contact without her constantly waving her head around looking for things to spook at. I am equally happy with a grackle or a drop but the flash has the versatility of being able to be used as a cavesson if necessary and I like how a flash can be found to suit every face like a cavesson can but not all faces suit a drop or a grackle aesthetically. The versatility is I think why so many bridles are sold with a flash.


----------



## ycbm (20 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			* Because I do* is every reason to use them as

 1.  I do not have to justify why or explain
 2.  I know the reason why my horse wears one and needs it

  My horse  my choice my reasoning. 

I know this forum too well and I am not going  to divulge any more detail.
		
Click to expand...

So why did you bother posting?


----------



## Whoopit (20 November 2016)

I know loads of people who have their horse in a grackle because they like the way it looks. Always wonky and too tight or almost scratching the yes out as they're too high...

Mines in a drop.


----------



## Equine_Dream (20 November 2016)

I have one BUT I will only use it when jumping as my mare gets very strong and excitable jumping. For hacking and normal schooling I take the flash strap off. I certainly don't crank it so tight its digging into my mare's skin. 
As with any equipment its only as harsh as the hands that are using it.


----------



## SuperCat007 (20 November 2016)

I think they're not such a part of the basic bridle you buy that people don't seem to question or even think that a bridle might come without one. I think they have their place, but there are plenty of horses who just don't need them.

Mine hates the flash, it affects his breathing, but goes beautifully in a grackle if I need a bit more control. He also hates most 'strong' bits so is ridden in a Myler snaffle with either a loose flat cavesson, or a loose grackle if we're doing fast work/jumping as he can get strong. So many people think I'm crazy changing nosebands, as they seem to think the cavesson and flash are the only options and if your horse is strong it can only be the bit that's wrong.

I think it's ignorance, and from a dealer's point of view a really tight flash will help mask problems they don't have the time/money/expertise to work through.


----------



## cremedemonthe (20 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			It is the fashion of the age, especially for dressage; 25-30 years ago it was the drop noseband. Much like running martingales over here (Ireland), flash nosebands are just automatically put on as standard without much knowledge of what they're actually supposed to be doing. They have their uses, I suppose, but most horses don't need them and those that do should be properly trained or otherwise helped to overcome what is causing the discomfort in their mouths, but since this is usually the rider there doesn't seem to be much hope of this happening.......
		
Click to expand...

This.
When I trained 28 years ago like you say, it was dropped nosebands that were the in thing which we were taught to make as well as running martingles. Then in the 90's the dropped nosebands seem to disappear. Flashes were around when I trained but usually as an add on after thought to the bridles we were making. I always recommend that you can get one finger (man's finger) under any noseband that acts to close the mouth and that includes under the flash lower strap.
It's sad to see so many with nosebands so tight it almost cuts off the blood supply, I don't like flash or crank nosebands for this reason and even more I don't like comfort headpieces as I think they are a bad design.
Sadly we have come so far away from the tradtional saddlery of my era and in to the cheap massed (often incorrectly made) produced saddlery by manufacturers with machines rather than traditional craftsmen/women who have the necessary skills to make things properly that we are going to see more and more horses with saddlery related problems.
Just look at the amount of "remedial" pads for saddles and other bridle related ideas there are now to sort things out
As with all saddlery or lorinery related problems some people need to try fixing the cause rather than the symptoms with gadgets.


Oz


----------



## Asha (20 November 2016)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I know but I shouldnt need to go to extra effort just to have a nice simple cavesson to use on my horse.
		
Click to expand...

Wholeheartedly agree. You go out spend your hard earned spondoolies on a lovely new bridle only to chop bits off . It's not right. I've looked for ages for a nice bridle with no flash , and not too wide ( hunter style) , can I find one , can I buggery. So still using the ole girls one that's about 15years old. 

Mine are ridden without flash, apart from the jumper. He has one when he's competing , otherwise he crosses his jaw as he believes he knows the course.  He'd much prefer to jump them in his own order.


----------



## Tyssandi (20 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			So why did you bother posting?
		
Click to expand...

 Why did you bother replying???

It is call freedom of speech

  Because Op asked  a question, as to why  everyone seems to have a flash noseband, no one actually responded who does use them and buy them, maybe because they know this is what happens.  

 Most likely the reason why so many flash bridles are sold should be asked to the individual tack shop or manufacturer or do a survey and ask people to say why.   Hazzard a guess the reason why so many are on sale is maybe:

1. They are cheaper
2. Popular  and they need to keep up with demand.
3. Exactly what the rider or horse needs to control,school etc the individuals circumstances or horse in the activity they are doing.

  This is certainly the the case in a recent purchased bridle with flash and chosen flash was £ 10 cheaper than a cavason noseband  exactly the same bridle but when option on cavason nose band on choice the total increased by £ 10.


----------



## be positive (20 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Why did you bother replying???

It is call freedom of speech

  Because Op asked  a question, as to why  everyone seems to have a flash noseband, no one actually responded who does use them and buy them, maybe because they know this is what happens.  

 Most likely the reason why so many flash bridles are sold should be asked to the individual tack shop or manufacturer or do a survey and ask people to say why.   Hazzard a guess the reason why so many are on sale is maybe:

 they are cheaper
or popular  and they need to keep up with demand.


  This is certainly the the case in a recent purchased bridle with flash and chosen flash was £ 10 cheaper than a cavason noseband  exactly the same bridle but when option on cavason nose band on choice the total increase by £ 10.
		
Click to expand...

The last sentence explains why they are commonly seen, they are cheaper so rather than spend more to buy what they want they buy something they don't need to save some cash, we have probably all done it but it does not prove they are more popular just cheaper and more available.

I tried to buy a new bridle a couple of years ago, it had to be brown, plain cavesson noseband or adjustable drop with a comfort headpiece, it proved almost impossible to source online, I ended up buying Micklem from my local tack shop.


----------



## Bernster (20 November 2016)

I generally find that there are far more flash bridles for sale than without. I don't mind having the strap thingy, it means you have some choice. I prefer not to use the strap but occasionally I do.  My trainer has suggested I use it at the moment as he was crossing his jaw and she didn't want him to learn that as a habit. TBH I'd prefer to work him through it wouthout one as I think he's telling me there is something not quite right that I need to work on.  I do feel it tends to cover up a training issue which can be unhelpful.


----------



## ycbm (20 November 2016)

Why did you bother replying???

It is call freedom of speech
		
Click to expand...

Because I'm intrigued that anyone would use their time and effort making a post to say that they aren't going to comment on what the OP was asking for comments on, and then compound it by explaining that they aren't going to comment because they don't like the way the forum answers.

I just thought it would have been a lot more simple for you not to open the thread in the first place


----------



## Rowreach (20 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Many nosebands are designed to keep the mouth closed including drop nosebands.
		
Click to expand...

No sorry, they are designed to prevent the horse from opening it's mouth beyond the point where the rider can control it.  They should never be used to "keep the mouth closed" although that is often what people do, including some very well know event riders whose horses' faces literally bulge out either side of the noseband.

But ime if a horse is comfortable with whatever bit you use, it is less likely to want to open it's mouth.  Some will learn to open their mouths to evade the rider's control, yes, and in these instances a flash or drop can be useful, and I do use them when I need to, but in an ideal world I'd rather not.


----------



## sasquatch (20 November 2016)

Used to ride my boy in a flash, however I changed a few years ago to a Mexican grackle and honestly I think he prefers the grackle. 

I was always taught to only use something if you need it, and that different horses will go better with different tack and it's not as simple as one size fits all. B can be strong and he knows he is strong, and he also seemed to get a very itchy/sweaty face and where the cavesson part of the noseband sat would always try and itch/scratch himself once he started to sweat. In a grackle, he doesn't seem to itch as much so I do believe it is more comfortable for him in that respect. I also find he is much more relaxed in the grackle, but I don't know if that's because he finds it more comfortable or not. 

With B, he is in a loose ring brass snaffle with a lozenge. He seems to really like this bit, and it's a soft bit. He can school in a cavesson and he can do dressage in a cavesson, but when it's something exciting like jumping or fast work he gets too keen and will just go for it. As nice as it is that he's enthusiastic, it isn't always 'safe' and under control. This set up works for him, but it might not for another horse and when/if I ever get another horse, I'll work with them to see what they are most comfortable in rather than just using tack that's in fashion (or out of fashion, for whatever reason)

I think it comes down to supply and demand. If more people are buying bridles with flashes, then they'll be in stock more. I actually think I've seen more horses in grackles, rather than in flashes. I know when B was kept at the RS, about 5 horses had a flash, and they were the more 'difficult' RS horses, and B was the only one with a grackle. Maybe it's because I now see a much wider range of horses, but grackles do seem to be becoming as much of a trend as flashes are.


----------



## Peter7917 (20 November 2016)

I use one on mine. 

He's in a French link hanging cheek with a flash. 

He's ridden perhaps 2-3 times a week. Normally hacked twice and schooled once. 

For the vast majority of the time he is easy and willing. The flash is not done up particularly tight. There are occasions however where he will throw his toys out of the pram and decides he doesn't want to play ball anymore. This could be that he can't be bothered to go hacking today so will open his mouth and try and take himself home, it can be that he's bored of schooling and wants to just open his mouth and use his strength against me to take me back to the gate or it could be that he sees something out hacking an uses it as an excuse to try and bog off. 

We rarely have an argument however when we do it's nice to have the flash in place to help me regain control. 

I honestly do not believe that any amount of schooling would stop his occasional tantrums. Nor do I believe that wearing a flash 2-3 hours a week will do him any harm.


----------



## Abi90 (20 November 2016)

Peter7917 said:



			I use one on mine. 

He's in a French link hanging cheek with a flash. 

He's ridden perhaps 2-3 times a week. Normally hacked twice and schooled once. 

For the vast majority of the time he is easy and willing. The flash is not done up particularly tight. There are occasions however where he will throw his toys out of the pram and decides he doesn't want to play ball anymore. This could be that he can't be bothered to go hacking today so will open his mouth and try and take himself home, it can be that he's bored of schooling and wants to just open his mouth and use his strength against me to take me back to the gate or it could be that he sees something out hacking an uses it as an excuse to try and bog off. 

We rarely have an argument however when we do it's nice to have the flash in place to help me regain control. 

I honestly do not believe that any amount of schooling would stop his occasional tantrums. Nor do I believe that wearing a flash 2-3 hours a week will do him any harm.
		
Click to expand...

This is similar to us. I don't tend to use one on the flat in the school but he goes markedly better in one. He wears one for jumping as he's learning not to rush, it will come off eventually. 

It's not done up at all tight, he can still munch hay with it on. I would take him to all competitions with it on in case of an argument, we rarely have one but I like the security in unfamiliar surroundings.


----------



## Tyssandi (20 November 2016)

Rowreach said:



			they are designed to prevent the horse from opening it's mouth beyond the point where the rider can control it.  

 Which is what I meant but did not word correctly  I learnt every noseband and its uses for my BHS exam.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## my bfg (20 November 2016)

Personally I would class a simple snaffle and a cavasson as the ideal (cavesson for aesthetic reasons only) anything extra would be a temporary training aid, but unfortunately they can be used for the wrong reasons. For example my old girl appeared to be a stubborn, very opinionated draft horse who would use her strength against me, as in if we were down the scary end of the school she would open her mouth, raise her head and sod off. And upon leaving the yard she would stand on her back legs and do a 180 to head back. The issue was really my low confidence, once I realised this and worked to improve it I was able to ensure I was there to reassure her and she was a completely different horse. I gradually removed the flash, running martingale and stronger bit and we schooled in the most vile weather and were fine and we hacked out every weekend no issue. So though yes I do think additional tack does have its place sometimes, some horses even seem to prefer it, but ideally it should be used as a short term solution to over coming a long term issue


----------



## PoppyAnderson (20 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Because  I do and have bought flash bridles since the 80's  and for my horses the effect of the flash works simples
		
Click to expand...

You do realise that the 80s were 30 odd years ago and progress has been made since then.....don't you?


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 November 2016)

i will join in and say i am using one at the moment...shock horror!!!!!!!  i have a new loan horse who has been ridden in a vulcanite pelham for years and i have changed her to a vulcanite snaffle so its not too much of a change and have put the strap on  loosely as a temporary measure to help if she gets too strong .  once i am confident she is not going to be uncontrollable i will just ride in a cavesson.  all tack can be abused and many people have cavessons done up too tight without the flash attachment.  i used to use a flash on my old horse in the summer to hold the nose net in place but again the strap was done up loosely......as long as these nosebands are fitted correctly i dont see a problem with them...


----------



## Tyssandi (20 November 2016)

PoppyAnderson said:



			You do realise that the 80s were 30 odd years ago and progress has been made since then.....don't you?
		
Click to expand...

You don't say!!


----------



## Rowreach (20 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:





Rowreach said:



			they are designed to prevent the horse from opening it's mouth beyond the point where the rider can control it.  

 Which is what I meant but did not word correctly  I learnt every noseband and its uses for my BHS exam.
		
Click to expand...

Ah.  Grand.






Click to expand...


----------



## tallyho! (20 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Which is what I meant but did not word correctly  I learnt every noseband and its uses for my BHS exam.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm. Right you are.


----------



## alainax (20 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			And a FYI - you can turn a snaffle bridle into a double bridle very simply by purchasing a headslip and an extra pair of reins. I don't think I've ever bought a double bridle as such (and I ride in one every day).
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have done that in the past  I was just being persnickety about wanting a particular bridle, single without a flash loop.  I convinced myself it was an added bonus that it will be convertible when the time comes ( as long as I don't lose the cheek pieces!)  this is the bridle, on my horse as a single,  and advert pic as a double.


----------



## tallyho! (20 November 2016)

alainax..... your horse has such a gloriously beautiful fine head. I love the browband and the cheekpieces but I think a finer noseband would show that gorgeous head off more..... put me back in place, I expect you to but I just wanted to say <3


----------



## alainax (20 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			alainax..... your horse has such a gloriously beautiful fine head. I love the browband and the cheekpieces but I think a finer noseband would show that gorgeous head off more..... put me back in place, I expect you to but I just wanted to say <3
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I appreciate your thoughts   I never thought of it that way but now you mention it.  I guess this is another fashion thing, especially in dresssage, overly thick padded nosebands. I went right off the  ones with the white piping even though that's the "thing" , as I felt they were too fussy/ blingy on his face. Maybe I'll take a look at some finer nosebands too


----------



## rachk89 (20 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			alainax..... your horse has such a gloriously beautiful fine head. I love the browband and the cheekpieces but I think a finer noseband would show that gorgeous head off more..... put me back in place, I expect you to but I just wanted to say <3
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Very pretty horses but both would suit a thinner noseband more. I had the same issue with my horse recently and I got a thinner bridle from eBay for £33. Got a larger browband as he needs an xfull one so bridle in total was about £50. Was a normal cavesson bridle too so you don't need to pay a lot for a standard bridle. He looks rather handsome now or at least I think so I am biased obviously.


----------



## tallyho! (20 November 2016)

alainax said:



			Thank you, I appreciate your thoughts   I never thought of it that way but now you mention it.  I guess this is another fashion thing, especially in dresssage, overly thick padded nosebands. I went right off the  ones with the white piping even though that's the "thing" , as I felt they were too fussy/ blingy on his face. Maybe I'll take a look at some finer nosebands too 

Click to expand...

glad to see a happy smiley! Thought you might have said mind your own business ... I see it too in dressage and so many a fine headed horses' profile is, imho, taken away by the "fashion"... I think they are good at covering up flaws but since your horse (and the one below) has none, it would be nice to see what a fine head looks like


----------



## AmberThePony (20 November 2016)

Alainax- both your horses are very beautiful, I just had to comment!


----------



## Achinghips (20 November 2016)

Because it's cheaper and has quicker results to buy a flash, than find a good riding instructor who can show you how to engage your horse properly with your entire body and not just your hands.


----------



## Kat (21 November 2016)

This "flashes are everywhere" thing seems to be online only. Of almost 30 horses on my yard only one wears a flash. I don't see that many out and about either.....


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2016)

None of my horses have them. A mare came with one years ago but I soon realised it wasn't needed. If I can't find a make of bridle I want without one, I just buy that then source the cavesson noseband elsewhere.


----------



## SarahWeston (21 November 2016)

Both of the horse above though, are in crank nosebands albeit that I can see they are not tight. I think we are being sold 'kind' bridles with padded poll and shaped browbands but nosebands that are designed to keep the mouth shut in one way or another. Love the comments about moving hands up and down rather than pulling, we seemed to have got into a position where stillness is defined as keeping the arms rigid when they should actually be mobile from the shoulders. Anyway, don't ask me, my horse doesn't wear a noseband but as he is on six months field rest my opinion really doesn't count.


----------



## milliepops (21 November 2016)

alainax said:



			Yes I have done that in the past  I was just being persnickety about wanting a particular bridle, single without a flash loop.  I convinced myself it was an added bonus that it will be convertible when the time comes ( as long as I don't lose the cheek pieces!)  this is the bridle, on my horse as a single,  and advert pic as a double.  






Click to expand...


Alainax - hopefully you'll see this   LOVE your bridle (and your horse) I have been looking for a fine double bridle for my cob and this looks really neat on the head.  Just wondered about the construction of it - is there a separate hanger that you've taken off? 




Kat said:



			This "flashes are everywhere" thing seems to be online only. Of almost 30 horses on my yard only one wears a flash.
		
Click to expand...

^^ this is my experience too, tbh. I had to pop one on YOs horse when I rode it for her while she was on hols, to stop the worst of his gobbing while he learnt some new stuff.  Had a bit of a job finding a flash strap.  I tend to buy my bridles in parts anyway, so I choose what I want 

Though I don't have a problem with what anyone uses,* provided it's fitted correctly and not causing discomfort to the horse.* Not what I choose, but it's none of my business! Not sure what is specifically so bad about a flash noseband, no one complains about the growing use of miklem bridles for example, which also have a "mouth-closing" type of noseband.


----------



## Cortez (21 November 2016)

Though I don't have a problem with what anyone uses,* provided it's fitted correctly and not causing discomfort to the horse.* Not what I choose, but it's none of my business! Not sure what is specifically so bad about a flash noseband, no one complains about the growing use of miklem bridles for example, which also have a "mouth-closing" type of noseband.[/QUOTE]

Well precisely! Micklems are essentially buit in drop nosebands.


----------



## ycbm (21 November 2016)

no one complains about the growing use of miklem bridles for example, which also have a "mouth-closing" type of noseband.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at trying one on a horse of mine who I think is sensitive to the bridle, and I couldn't actually see why it wouldn't work just as well without the bottom strap. Does anyone use one that way?

As it is, I spilt his head piece to make it narrower just behind his ears (with the narrower side away from the ear just like the micklem, and he seems to be very happy with that.

I'm in an area where the vast majority of riders are using mouth closing nosebands. An instructor tried to tell me to use one last week and I had to point out to her that the horse's reaction to everything stressful, bitted or not, is to start foal mouthing with his tongue. It's confidence that makes him keep his mouth closed.


----------



## alainax (21 November 2016)

milliepops said:



			Alainax - hopefully you'll see this   LOVE your bridle (and your horse) I have been looking for a fine double bridle for my cob and this looks really neat on the head.  Just wondered about the construction of it - is there a separate hanger that you've taken off?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  it's hard to explain, I'll take a photo and show you lol


----------



## milliepops (21 November 2016)

ahh brilliant, thanks


----------



## EmmasMummy (21 November 2016)

We have started using a flash on my daughters pony.  It is not done up to the point he cannot open his mouth.  We use it to help stabilise the bit in his mouth as despite being fitted correctly, his teeth being checked, and my daughter having quiet hands he doesn't like it moving.  Bitless is not an option. He is in that with a wilkie and is so much happier and keen in his work. 

I used to use a drop on my old cob as he would snatch the bit when we were jumping and rather than use a stronger bit I opted for the noseband.  

Really if we are against the flash to keep the mouth shut, we should be against the bit in the mouth at all.  It is not always what you use, but how you use it.


----------



## ycbm (21 November 2016)

EmmasMummy said:



			Really if we are against the flash to keep the mouth shut, we should be against the bit in the mouth at all.  It is not always what you use, but how you use it.
		
Click to expand...


I don't agree with this.  I have a horse at the moment who will open his mouth constantly with my friend riding him and he does not do it with me. She looks like a lovely rider and it's only if you analyse her really closely you realise that she is not sat still in harmony with the horse, she is sat still rigid, and he hates it even though she weighs only two thirds what I do. People who have seen her riding him and not me have told me firmly that the horse needs a noseband to stop him opening his mouth. That would simply stop a horse who is trying to communicate from communicating, and I see plenty of horses around gritting their teeth and testing their noseband to the limit if there is any give in them.


I am not against all use of dropped nosebands and I use one myself in competition to prevent an accidental loss of marks if the horse choose the wrong moment to open his mouth, and just in case the judge subconsciously thinks the horse looks odd without one when every other competitor has one.


----------



## Damnation (21 November 2016)

I used a flash on my mare, she hated it. I used it because she got her tongue over the bit (all checks done, no discomfort).

I put her into a drop, correctly fitted and she loved it, seems to have stabilised the bit in her mouth. Now she is in a crank from Evison Equine, beautiful bridle and the noseband even on the tightest setting doesn't actually do up tight enough to do anything.

As long as it is correctly fitted and used correctly I'm not bothered what other people do with their horses.


----------



## Tyssandi (21 November 2016)

I think British horses for one country are really lucky that we worry so much about which nose band or bit we use, and comfort and whether it is a flash - drop - or kineton noseband.  Is really down to the individual horse and rider.  

I went down to meet Heather again {GHADT} with a car load of  head collars, tiny bits (4 inch) girths etc, donated for the Gambia Horse and Donkey Trust  and she told me there are still many many cruel bits ( which I knew) but she showed me some of the pictures of bits they have.  Which makes all this about nose bands seem really trivial, we all have different opinions and likes in horses equipment saddles, bridles,bits.  No horse will ever go the same as another and needs tack which is suitable for that individual, and many start in flash and move onto others.


Most likely most members here who use them thought best not to comment as they knew  how tables turn on threads like this.


----------



## Asha (21 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Most likely most members here who use them thought best not to comment as they knew  how tables turn on threads like this.
		
Click to expand...

ive admitted to using one, and not been jumped on ! But to be honest, I wouldn't care if anyone did, my horses, my choices. Id happily invite anyone to come and watch mine be ridden.


----------



## Rowreach (21 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Most likely most members here who use them thought best not to comment as they knew  how tables turn on threads like this.
		
Click to expand...

No I think most of us have either said that they use them (when needed) or that they don't, but have no problem with people who do, if used correctly.

As I see it, the point of the post was why there are so many "flash bridles" about, and the answer seems to be that it is because they are the most commonly available to buy.

To be honest you only got a bit of flak because you wouldn't explain why you use them.


----------



## ycbm (21 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Most likely most members here who use them thought best not to comment as they knew  how tables turn on threads like this.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so. Plenty of people, including me said why they use them. And why they don't. All in a perfectly civilised manner. 

I don't see why the fact that animals are abused in another country means that we shouldn't discuss tack used in this country. You only took stick because  posted solely to say you weren't going to explain. I'm still puzzled why you posted at all, except to do a kind of childish 'that's for me and you to guess' poke in the eye to forum members. 

I'm still waiting to see if i could learn something from why you hate grackles.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2016)

Grackles fwiw did well in the pressure testing that fairfax did to develop their bridle.
I feel vindicated by this because it's always been my preferred noseband if I need to keep a horses mouth shut , drops well fitted work well but they are very fit dependant and horse head shapes vary a lot so getting them that fit well is hitty missy.
I sometimes put a flash strap on Fatty if he's feeling bratty on exercise I do because it keep his mouth shut and then he behaves , normally he hunts and hacks in a loose cavesson .
If you hunt a flash strap in the pocket can be useful insurance if things get over exciting on a young horse or an older one you don't know .
If a bridle has a flash and it's good value it's easy to remove the strap and cut off the loop if you want the bridle to look neat .
In the huge list of less than ideal things horses endure flashes properly fitted are not high on the list .


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 November 2016)

I agree with OP.

Sorry, but...... this is one of my pet rants.

When I was a kid in PC, you'd never see them, only with professional riders on high-performance horses in disciplines such as SJ/eventing, or perhaps, if you looked hard, in the hunting field on a really forward and pully horse where it was fitted for good reason.

Now they're ubiquitous, the damn things are everywhere, you even struggle to buy a bridle without one on 

Personally - and this is just my (biased???  ) opinion; I think that the reason they have become popular is because people want a quick-fix, instead of doing the necessary work to get a horse to go in an outline and politely accept the bit, which takes time, commitment, and sheer effort to achieve. In my day, this was achieved through work in the school coupled with the sensitive use of a double bridle and the rider using his/her seat & legs to achieve a correct outline and encourage the horse to take up the contact.


----------



## milliepops (21 November 2016)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Personally - and this is just my (biased???  ) opinion; I think that the reason they have become popular is because people want a quick-fix, instead of doing the necessary work to get a horse to go in an outline and politely accept the bit, which takes time, commitment, and sheer effort to achieve. In my day, this was achieved through work in the school coupled with the sensitive use of a double bridle and the rider using his/her seat & legs to achieve a correct outline and encourage the horse to take up the contact.
		
Click to expand...

If you want to do well in pretty much any equestrian sport, that time and effort is still required, flash or no flash. A faulty contact will show up elsewhere in the work even if the horse's mouth is jammed shut. I don't think it's necessary to write off a piece of tack just for that reason (jmho  )


----------



## windand rain (21 November 2016)

one of the worst things to me is the cavesson being so tight the horse cannot move its jaw. I go round my pupils and ask them to loosen them. I do use a loose flash on the pocket rocket some/most of the time as she goes best in a  straight bar happymouth but odd times needs the flash to give her young jockey the idea she has more brakes


----------



## Compoboots (21 November 2016)

Everyone always has the opinion that the younger generation is lazy and isn't willing to work for anything. 
"The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise."- Socrates

If a horse isn't working properly having a flash isn't going to fix any problem expect the problem it's designed to help...
Personally don't know anyone that has ever used a flash without reason...Around here people think they're ugly, and if you have one in PC you'll be interrogated on why, same with anything like a grackle, specific bit, martingale etc.
It's not difficult to buy a bridle without a flash, and I think they're so popular simply because the option is there is you do need it.
My last horse crossed his jaw to pull and take off, so he had a flash.
My 4yo uses the same bridle without the strap, I'm hardly going to buy a whole new bridle!


----------



## SusannaF (22 November 2016)

It would be great if someone invented a computer simulator that allowed you to hold "reins" and see (through a virtual and see-through horse head   ) what effect different bits of nosebands have when you move your hands a certain way or increase force. Gameify it  it can light up red and have sirens go off when you're hurting the virtual horse.

I learn so much from threads like this but I also cringe about what I inflicted on al the riding school ponies of my youth...


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2016)

EmmasMummy said:



			Really if we are against the flash to keep the mouth shut, we should be against the bit in the mouth at all.  It is not always what you use, but how you use it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I don't agree... if riders were taught HOW to use each bit, it's purpose and action, there would be no misunderstanding between the hands and mouth, it would be used as intended. It's when misuse of the bit causes problems, we need to employ extra leather to compensate.


----------



## Tyssandi (22 November 2016)

Compoboots said:



			Everyone always has the opinion that the younger generation is lazy and isn't willing to work for anything. 
"The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise."- Socrates

If a horse isn't working properly having a flash isn't going to fix any problem expect the problem it's designed to help...
Personally don't know anyone that has ever used a flash without reason...Around here people think they're ugly, and if you have one in PC you'll be interrogated on why, same with anything like a grackle, specific bit, martingale etc.
It's not difficult to buy a bridle without a flash, and I think they're so popular simply because the option is there is you do need it.
My last horse crossed his jaw to pull and take off, so he had a flash.
My 4yo uses the same bridle without the strap, I'm hardly going to buy a whole new bridle!
		
Click to expand...

 *like button pressed*


----------



## Damnation (22 November 2016)

I have to say, my only gripe with any noseband is when it is done too tight, especially a flash or a drop as it can really restrict a horse's nostrils. But then an ill fitted tightly done cavesson will do this.

Also, my pet hate is a noseband that is pulled down too low to accomodate a flash.


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2016)

There is a video doing the rounds on fb... there's a "trainer" showing students how a tight head/crown piece can be damaging to a horses poll. 

What she failed to notice was how tight the noseband and flash were which prohibited the "give" on the headpiece. The bridle was essentially compressing the whole head. Had they noticed, they would only have needed to loosen the flash/noseband by two or three holes (or that little known two-finger rule) and it would have given some relief at the poll. What they did instead was loosen the cheekpieces to give space then had to re-tighten the flash/noseband. 

*Facepalm*


----------



## Sealine (22 November 2016)

I don't use a flash any more.  My horse came with tack including a bridle with a flash noseband.  Over the years I realised he didn't need it and when I started hunting I decided the less he wears that can rub or cause discomfort the better.  

Also I've been on a couple of XC clinics with Nick Turner and he really isn't a fan of flashes and removed them from a couple of young horses that were hesitant with steps and water. If I remember correctly he thought they discouraged the horse from relaxing it's jaw and dropping it's head.  He said he has a collection of them because he forgets to give them back


----------



## Equine_Dream (22 November 2016)

Asha said:



			ive admitted to using one, and not been jumped on ! But to be honest, I wouldn't care if anyone did, my horses, my choices. Id happily invite anyone to come and watch mine be ridden.
		
Click to expand...

agree. I've also said I use one when jumping my mare. She is ridden in a happy mouth snaffle at all times and I don't wish to change her bit as she goes beautifully in it and has a lovely soft mouth. But when jumping she gets very strong and rushes into a fence, the flash just helps me have a little more control and steady her. Its not cranked so tight its digging into her skin, and the rest of the time she is ridden the flash strap is taken off.


----------



## Antw23uk (22 November 2016)

The more in tune with my horse I become the better he goes and the less tack I seem to make him wear. Fashion and ignorance I should imagine are big factors in what tack people impose on their horses!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (22 November 2016)

I recently indulged myself and bought a really stupidly bling covered sort of bridle for everyday use. Lovely sparkly browband and noseband, but it has a flash attachment as standard. Not a problem, thinks me, I'll just leave the strap off, job done. Anyhow, I was tacking up and a fellow livery was very keen to point out that I'd "forgotten" to put on the flash strap. I informed them that I already had a 5 point breastplate, so didn't see the need to add a makeshift grab handle between the D rings of my saddle.

They didn't get the joke  

I suppose I really _should_ get around to removing that little loop from the noseband...


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2016)

Kaimar said:



			I recently indulged myself and bought a really stupidly bling covered sort of bridle for everyday use. Lovely sparkly browband and noseband, but it has a flash attachment as standard. Not a problem, thinks me, I'll just leave the strap off, job done. Anyhow, I was tacking up and a fellow livery was very keen to point out that I'd "forgotten" to put on the flash strap. I informed them that I already had a 5 point breastplate, so didn't see the need to add a makeshift grab handle between the D rings of my saddle.

They didn't get the joke  

I suppose I really _should_ get around to removing that little loop from the noseband...

Click to expand...


----------



## Antw23uk (22 November 2016)

Kaimar said:



			I recently indulged myself and bought a really stupidly bling covered sort of bridle for everyday use. Lovely sparkly browband and noseband, but it has a flash attachment as standard. Not a problem, thinks me, I'll just leave the strap off, job done. Anyhow, I was tacking up and a fellow livery was very keen to point out that I'd "forgotten" to put on the flash strap. I informed them that I already had a 5 point breastplate, so didn't see the need to add a makeshift grab handle between the D rings of my saddle.

They didn't get the joke  

I suppose I really _should_ get around to removing that little loop from the noseband...

Click to expand...

Mine is currently used for keeping two gates closed together, lol!


----------



## Rowreach (22 November 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			Mine is currently used for keeping two gates closed together, lol!
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing a pre-house-move tackroom clearout and I just found a bundle of about ten flash straps at the bottom of a trunk .....


----------



## Shadowdancing (22 November 2016)

It's mad that you struggle more to get a nice plain cavesson bridle than a flash or others... I was in a tack shop the other day, admiring the bridles, and every single one on display had a flash...


----------



## smja (22 November 2016)

Damnation said:



			I have to say, my only gripe with any noseband is when it is done too tight

Also, my pet hate is a noseband that is pulled down too low to accomodate a flash.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on both points, Damnation.


----------



## alainax (24 November 2016)

milliepops said:



			ahh brilliant, thanks 

Click to expand...

Here you go  So there's the head stall, then 3 straps on each side ( plus throat lash) - 2 for cheek pieces, 1 for noseband. It just so happens that one strap sits behind and out the way, so you can't see it when not in use


----------



## nikkimariet (24 November 2016)

Who cares as long as it's not too tight...


----------



## milliepops (24 November 2016)

alainax said:



			Here you go  So there's the head stall, then 3 straps on each side ( plus throat lash) - 2 for cheek pieces, 1 for noseband. It just so happens that one strap sits behind and out the way, so you can't see it when not in use  











Click to expand...

ah ha!  Fabulous, thanks


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

Rowreach said:



			I'm doing a pre-house-move tackroom clearout and I just found a bundle of about ten flash straps at the bottom of a trunk .....
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean, as well as ant's gate closure:

Spur strap
Dog collar
Breastplate spare part
Emergency tie ring
Leather replacement curb chain
Emergency rounding
Saddle safety handle
Dog chew

Any more, anyone   ?


----------



## Mule (24 November 2016)

I think flashes look unnatractive! 
That's my very superficial objection to them


----------



## KittenInTheTree (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			I think you mean, as well as ant's gate closure:

Spur strap
Dog collar
Breastplate spare part
Emergency tie ring
Leather replacement curb chain
Emergency rounding
Saddle safety handle
Dog chew

Any more, anyone   ?
		
Click to expand...

You know how sometimes you end up with three spare snaffles, a Pelham half a size too big, and a random Dutch gag that came with your stable? Flash straps are great for keeping them together in one tidy bunch


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

Kaimar said:



			You know how sometimes you end up with three spare snaffles, a Pelham half a size too big, and a random Dutch gag that came with your stable? Flash straps are great for keeping them together in one tidy bunch 

Click to expand...

Good one 

Replacement cheek piece with a cable tie through the holes to secure the other end to the bit.
Emergency hay net closer.
Coat hangar attached to a D ring on the saddle



Can we get to 100 do you think ?


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

Yorkshire boot strap.
Sausage boot strap.


----------



## Imogen Rose (24 November 2016)

Two end to end make a great belt


----------



## pepsimaxrock (24 November 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			Who cares as long as it's not too tight...
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  My question would be

Why are you trying to find fault with other riders.........


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

Imogen Rose said:



			Two end to end make a great belt
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, replacement boot straps at the top of long hunting boots!


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2016)

Imogen Rose said:



			Two end to end make a great belt
		
Click to expand...

How skinny are you?!


----------



## Rowreach (25 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			How skinny are you?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was thinking it would take all ten of mine ................


----------

